# Snow Removal in Lorain, Ohio



## MidLandscaping (Oct 8, 2007)

I am helping out a friend in Lorain, Ohio to find a snow removal company for her mom's residence. The residence is located in Lorain, Ohio along the shore of Lake Erie. Please e-mail if you're interested. Please e-mail [email protected]. I am a contractor myself, but traveling to Lorain from Canton would be a bit much. Thank you.


----------



## GOTSNOW?GOTLAWN (Nov 20, 2010)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for the referral Tom...Your friends are now my new friends and they will be taken care of. Please feel free to contact me if you need any more help. Thanks Again!! TED


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

I responded to you as well...


----------

